# On the window "below me" you can find ...



## ivanbcn

Benvolguts/benvolgudes,

com es pot dir "below me" en català  a la frase que he posat al títol del fil? És una persona que parla des de un vídeo incorporat a una pàgina web i que mostra una finestra a sota del vídeo en què l'usuari pot seleccionar alguns continguts multimèdia és com a un menú desplegable que s'obre en aquell mateix moment).

A la finestra "a sota meu"?
A la finestra "al meu sota"?
A la finestra "sota de mi"?
A la finestra "debaix de mi"?
A la finestra .........?

Moltes gràcies,
Espero que em pugueu ajudar,
i.


----------



## betulina

Hola, ivanbcn,

Jo diria "de sota meu", però en realitat també pots treure el "meu" i dir simplement "de sota".

A veure què hi diuen els altres.


----------



## Simbelmyne89

Hola ^^

Jo estic amb la betulina, fixa't amb els exemples que dóna el DIEC i veuràs com la millor opció és "de sota".

http://dlc.iec.cat/results.asp?txtEntrada=sota&operEntrada=0

La opció amb "a" podría servir també però hauria d'anar entre comes penso. També pots posar "a la finestra que trobareu a sota/a sota meu". Depén dels elements que incloguis a la frase, hauràs de triar una o altra preposició. Aquesta és la màgia (i el maldecap) del català jaja. Espero que t'hagi servit d'alguna cosa. Sort ^^


----------



## ivanbcn

Moltes gràcies als dos,

entenc les vostres explicacions; ara me'l miraré millor i penso posar-hi directament "de sota", però en aquest cas hi he d'afegir una referència per a qui mira (en anglès era el pronom "below me"), per què entengui on han de mirar a la pantalla. 

Doncs "A la finestra aquí *de *sota, trobaràs ..."

o en aquest cas és millor "A la finestra aquí *a *sota ..."?

Moltes gràcies,
i.


----------



## Simbelmyne89

Doncs si vols respectar el que l'original es dirigeixi al públic amb el "me" jo posaria el que t'hem proposat, perqué així queda clar que el noi del video t'està parlant directament i es situa ell dins de la pantalla. Jo no perdria el "meu". Sinó, hauries de posar "A la finestra d'aquí a sota/ que hi ha aquí a sota".


----------



## ivanbcn

Ok, gràcies pels molts suggeriments, els seguiré amb molta atenció

(allò de les preposicions de lloc que canvien en base als altres elements de la frase encara ho trobo molt complicat, però mica a mica ho estic aprenent...)

i.


----------



## Sertori

Hola,
què us semblaria  "a la finestra inferior" ?
Salut


----------



## ivanbcn

Sertori said:


> què us semblaria  "a la finestra inferior" ?



Potser "a la finestra inferior" suggereix que n'hi ha dues o més de finestres (i en realitat ni ha una sola d'aquell tipus i no dues, una inferior i l'altra superior).

Moltes gràcies


----------



## Sertori

A tu t'ho suggereix? Bé, potser sí. Però amb le definició del DIEC
*
inferior*
*1 *adj. [LC] Situat més avall, més prop del fons o de la base

jo crec que funciona. " a la finestra *situada més avall*" = "a la finestra *inferior*"

espero que ajudi!

Salut!


----------



## Elessar

També pots dir perfectament:

*a la finestra de baix veureu...*


----------

